# HELP - Flying During first couple of months of Pregnancy



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Hi Peter

I am not sure if you can help, but think its great that you have been able to put so many others minds at rest and hope you can help me also. 

We have been extremely lucky and have met our wonderful surrogate who will help our dream of having a genetic child come true which we are truely grateful for . 

We are both sniffing at the moment and, hopefully if all is well, I will start stimms next week 

My only concern is, if we do get pregnant this time our surrogate wants to fly up to Edinburgh to attend a surrogacy meet-up which will be in January!!!!. 

I am really worried and have had many sleepless nights worrying about how the risk of miscarriage/birth defect from flying within the first couple of months of pregnancy. 

I am also really worried about upsetting our surrogate because I know this meeting is very important to her and I am scared of her thinking we are over-reacting or telling her what she can/can't do and controlling her life However, at the same time my thoughts are, it is our child and she should respect our wishes....I am sat here crying now because I just read she is excited about it and is already looking into B&B's, flights etc. It is just so hard and I don't want to upset anyone............ 

We are visiting her tonight and I don't know if to mention this or not - should we wait and find out if she does become pregnant and then mention it....

Could you tell me if you are aware of risks whilst flying during the first 3 months of pregnancy I would be extremely grateful...

love

Lily x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lili,

There is absolutely nothing to worry about. Your surrogate should carry on with life as normal. Long haul flights are not to be recommended but a quick flight to Edinburgh is actually a lot better than a long car journey.

Hope this helps and good luck!

Peter



Lillianna said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I am not sure if you can help, but think its great that you have been able to put so many others minds at rest and hope you can help me also.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Thank you for putting my mind at ease


----------



## Dana (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Peter

I have a question for you. I am going to have my first ivf/icsi abroad at the beginning of June. I would like to know when would be safe to travel back after the transfer. I will need to take the plane for 2 and a half hours. How long do you suggest to rest after the transfer? Can the plane have a negative effect on the embrioes?

Many thanks for your help.

Regards,
Dana


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Dana,

Here is peters response to an earlier post on the same subject.



robyn said:


> Dear Peter
> I am currently on Puregon and my EC and ET will hopefully be next week. This is our first cycle of ICSI and have heard that the 2ww part is the hardest part of the cycle. I have heard conflicting reports about flying in the the 2ww. We had thought that going away and relaxing would make this wait easier and I was just after your professional opinion.
> Many thanks for your help
> Kind regards
> ...


Hope that helps.
Tony.
x


----------



## Dana (Jun 28, 2002)

Thank you Tony
Dana


----------

